# RBS location



## wishface (Feb 14, 2008)

Since I might be getting a job there, I'm wondering where the offices are. Am I right in thinking they are based at college green by that little path down to anchor road.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 14, 2008)

If you mean Royal Bank of Scotland, their main office is down near Temple Quay.


----------



## wishface (Feb 14, 2008)

yes royal bank of scotland.


----------



## Geri (Feb 14, 2008)

wishface said:


> Since I might be getting a job there, I'm wondering where the offices are. Am I right in thinking they are based at college green by that little path down to anchor road.



That's Direct Line.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 14, 2008)

RBS main office is just past the Evening Post building on Temple Way.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 14, 2008)

Pm JTG, if he doesn't respond. Iirc he has worked there.


----------



## sunnyG (Feb 17, 2008)

RBS has several offices in Bristol. Direct Line just off College Green, UKI on Broad Street and the big office on Temple Way. Which department have you applied to?


----------

